# Stolen 13' Grey RMR Raft in the SLC area



## NJco1002 (Nov 2, 2015)

Welp, this is no fun to type, but I thought I should but the word out there with the fellow boaters of the world to request an eye or two keeping peeled for my recently illegally commandeered boat. 
I awoke yesterday in Salt Lake and went outside to find my truck was no longer where I parked it. The police arrived in about 15 and the truck was found a town over a few minutes later. The not so happy ending (along with the truck getting stripped) was that my boat was rolled up in the back inside my truck's capped bed. That was broken in to as well and the thieves made off not only with my raft, but with a few fly rods and a hell of a lot of flies/gear/anything needed on the H2o. The boat itself is a 13' Grey Rocky Mountain Raft. It's had one season of use so there should be a few Scuffs and colorful dings on it as well. The serial number for the boat is RMRH1305C314 if anyone finds themselves checking out a deal on a boat in person. If anyone sees this boat pop up on KSL, Craigslist or at a garage sale, I would greatly appreciate a heads up so I can let the police know and maybe just maybe I get led back to the rest of my gear as well. Chances are slim, but I've got to throw it out there.
I'm not too beat up about the truck, shit happens, but to take a man's boat...now that's just low.

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Bummer. Will keep an eye out. Another stolen raft & trailer apparently showed up on ksl.com in the SL valley a few months after it was taken, so definitely check that. Hope you get your stuff back.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

From previous posts this season I would recommend going and buying the boat if you get a good lead, and really want it back. Police can be slowed down with paper work and it could be gone before they can't get to it. 
At least thats what I would do if my rig got stolen and it was found on craigslist or something similar. Buy my boat back, prove to the police it was mine and go from there, those scum are going to be selling it cheap, might as well get it back rather than have to start over. Right?

Ill keep an eye out and good luck!!! Hope you get one of your best friends back


----------



## UTMIKE (Nov 25, 2013)

no bueno! Where, if u dont mind me asking, do u live in the slc valley? My car was broken into halloween night, and they attempted to steal it. The "skeleton" key they tried in the ignition snapped in half, so they didnt get my truck..this same truck was stolen 5 years ago..Crime seems to be more prevelant these days, at least in the liberty park area. Sorry about your boat, will keep my eyes peeled to craigslist and ksl!


----------



## NJco1002 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for the solid advice guys. UTmike, I think the same dudes that hit me tried to get you. The key they used on my truck also broke off in my ignition. I was at a party in South Salt Lake in between 3680 S and S West Temple. I heard of another truck getting broken into on Halloween. Where were you if you don't mind me asking? And when did you catch them? Unless we know the same people this might have been a bigger thing in Salt Lake on Halloween.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Quiggle said:


> From previous posts this season I would recommend going and buying the boat if you get a good lead, and really want it back. Police can be slowed down with paper work and it could be gone before they can't get to it.


Getting a bill of sale from the seller would be beautiful evidence to give to the police to nail them to the wall. For an item over $1000, it should be pretty standard. You'll just want to memorize the SN so they don't see you checking it with a piece of paper cribbed in your pocket.

Good luck,

-AH


----------



## UTMIKE (Nov 25, 2013)

crazy..i am in the Liberty wells area..about 1700s 600e.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Andy H. said:


> Getting a bill of sale from the seller would be beautiful evidence to give to the police to nail them to the wall. For an item over $1000, it should be pretty standard. You'll just want to memorize the SN so they don't see you checking it with a piece of paper cribbed in your pocket.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> -AH


I doubt that's good enough. The police usually have to find the boat in their possession to chathe someone. If you find it for sale bring some friends and a bat....


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

If I showed up to mine for sale I'd hand cuff myself to it while calling 911 and screaming he's got my boat! Or something like that. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

I wouldnt put any faith in the police, they are way to busy writing tickets for moving violations. As the last stolen boat thread shows they're a bunch of incompetent assholes exspecialy if the original theft didnt happen in there jurisdiction. 
Like others have said if you find it on craigslist just as well buy it back. Try to get as much info about the seller you can. Up to you if you want to hand out some frontier justice.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

I say screw buying it back if you find it. if you really find it, and have original proof of purchase, I'd just steal the damn thing back. It's utah, open carry is legal, a few friends open carrying should deter any real problems with your steal back. The cops can sort it out if they're called and you've got your proof of purchase.


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

Heading over there packed, or with baseball bats sounds like a great idea at first. How are you going to know that the person who is selling the boat on Craigslist didn't buy it from the thief in good faith? What happens then is you and your buddies end up in prison. . Probably not worth it. Maybe if it was an Aire or a Sotar ......




Sent from my HTC One M9 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

I would think that even unknowingly buying stolen property, would still put you in to the arena of possessing stolen property. The victim of the original theft is still the rightful owner.


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

PhilipJFry said:


> I would think that even unknowingly buying stolen property, would still put you in to the arena of possessing stolen property. The victim of the original theft is still the rightful owner.


Sure. You would probably win in a civil case, and get the boat. But if you come rolling up packed, and/or assault someone, you will probably end up getting charged, especially if you are trying to recover it from a third party. That's how OJ ended up in prison.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Bumping up for more awareness, let's get him his boat back buzzards


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

That's a bummer! Karma with a stolen is never good. Hope you get your rig back.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I honestly thought the bump on this thread was going to be the happy ending. Good luck.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

thinksnow said:


> That's a bummer! Karma with a stolen is never good. Hope you get your rig back.


Humm? So are you saying that the sum of the OPs past bad actions has causes his boat to be stolen or is it the sum of the past good actions of the thief that lead to the fortuitous ability of said thief to thieve the car and boat. It just seems like a bad deal for OP and good deal for thief. I don’t see how Karma played out here.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Humm? So are you saying that the sum of the OPs past bad actions has causes his boat to be stolen or is it the sum of the past good actions of the thief that lead to the fortuitous ability of said thief to thieve the car and boat. It just seems like a bad deal for OP and good deal for thief. I don’t see how Karma played out here.


I think he's saying something like - the karma for the person in possession of the stolen boat is not going to be good.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

PhilipJFry said:


> I think he's saying something like - the karma for the person in possession of the stolen boat is not going to be good.


Karma that has not played out? Or did it? So the thief still has time to be good and dodge the future bad but obviously the OP did something bad or he would have never got his boat stolen in the first place? Or is Karma going to do something good for OP because of the boat getting stolen. Its just too damn confusing to my caveman brain. How can something bad happen to a guy who never did any past bad and then karma is going to wreak havoc later? 

I just like to poke fun of those who use the term karma and play both side of the fence using the term.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Karma that has not played out? Or did it? So the thief still has time to be good and dodge the future bad but obviously the OP did something bad or he would have never got his boat stolen in the first place? Or is Karma going to do something good for OP because of the boat getting stolen. Its just too damn confusing to my caveman brain. How can something bad happen to a guy who never did any past bad and then karma is going to wreak havoc later?
> 
> I just like to poke fun of those who use the term karma and play both side of the fence using the term.


:twisted:


----------



## NJco1002 (Nov 2, 2015)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Humm? So are you saying that the sum of the OPs past bad actions has causes his boat to be stolen or is it the sum of the past good actions of the thief that lead to the fortuitous ability of said thief to thieve the car and boat. It just seems like a bad deal for OP and good deal for thief. I don’t see how Karma played out here.


I DID sneakily drink the last PBR the night before without offering to run out and get more. Maybe next Karma can go with stepping in a puddle or something.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Karma bumped this post!


----------

